# penalty



## jancho

Hello. How would you say "penalty" in soccer? I mean a noun meaning to have an opportunity to kick a ball towards goalkeeker from the other team.

suggestions: rangaistuspotkukilpailu, sakko, rangaistuspotku, jäähy


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

penalty kick = rangaistuspotku
penalty = rangaistus; informally: jäähy (Mostly used in ice hockey: _Kahden minuutin rangaistus laitataklauksesta = a two-minute penalty for boarding_)
penalty shootout = rangaistuspotkukilpailu

As far as I know _sakko_ isn't used in soccer. Outside sport, it means _a fine: Sadan euron sakko ylinopeudesta = a hundred-euro fine for speeding_


----------



## dinji

What is the equivalent of _vapaapotku_ (an unhindered 'free' kick for a less serious foul) in English?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

dinji said:


> What is the equivalent of _vapaapotku_ (an unhindered 'free' kick for a less serious foul) in English?


As far as I know  -  and I think I know far enough  -  _free kick_ is the correct term.


----------

